# Tru-Oil replacement?



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone found something similar in nature to tru-oil?...been it's now almost impossible to find in Canada, i'm stuck!...

Any ideas?..

Thanks


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I have not noticed it in the local Walmart this fall but in the past few years Walmart has carried it in the outdoor section in spray can form


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I see and hear of many people using Tung oil...is it similar? It certainly feels nice and makes grain pop nicely as well.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Bass Pro Shops still sell it, if you have one nearby.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Make sure you use the ploymerised stuff, otherwise takes forever to cure.
I used the Lee Valley Polymerised Tung Oil...nice hard satin finish that dries fairly quickly.



smorgdonkey said:


> I see and hear of many people using Tung oil...is it similar? It certainly feels nice and makes grain pop nicely as well.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

How about boiled Linseed Oil? It does dry after a day or two. Might be worth doing a test an small piece of wood.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Just did some test with Tung-Oil...works nicely and a tad less messy and sticky then tru-oil.......


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

WholeSale Sports sell it here in little ol' Regina, 
in the firearm dept of course.
is there one near Sherbrooke?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> WholeSale Sports sell it here in little ol' Regina,
> in the firearm dept of course.
> is there one near Sherbrooke?


When you see it anywhere..it's old stock basically...I contacted the company directly and they can't export it anymore...some stupid new Harper law AGAIN..but they are working on getting it back here ASAP


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

al3d said:


> When you see it anywhere..it's old stock basically...I contacted the company directly and they can't export it anymore...some stupid new Harper law AGAIN..but they are working on getting it back here ASAP


The guy at Bass Pro Shop says they still fill orders for major retailers, they just won't ship to Canadian consumers directly. This was the first time I went there, and they were out of stock at the time. I wasn't sure if I believed him, but sure enough I went back during the summer and they had a whole new batch on the shelf. Of course Bass Pro Shop might buy it in the US and ship it themselves too.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

What about:

http://www.minwax.ca/wood-products/specialty-products/minwax-antique-oil-finish


I used it to finish the two guitar stands I made earlier this year and it seems like it could do the job.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Three parts Turpintine
Two parts Spar Varnish 
One part linseed oil

Mix and let sit for 24 hrs...

Apply and wipe off excess after a few minutes. Wet sand and recoat after 24 hrs


----------

